# Hi all



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

I got my first mice today, they are just pets as I have no intention of doing any breeding.









the black one is Luna, and the grey-y brown is Lolita
Does anyone have any idea what the specific colours are, Lolita is an almost taupe colour, with dark red eyes, and Luna is black & white with black eyes


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

:welcome1 
Nawwww, very cute, depends on what country your in as to the colours/markings


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

I'm in England, Lolita is a bit greyer in real life than she appears there


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Here they would be called broken marked (black) and the other one, if she is of a "grey" colour would be either Blue or Dove, but as i said, Totally different to what you might call them  i am sure someone from your side of the world can help


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Actually i don't think blue has pink eyes ops and i love the black eye spot :love1


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

i know it's gorgeous! My guess for lolita was dove, because she has dark red eyes


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

you probably guessed right


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

black and white broken and dove broken  welcome to the forum.


----------

